# Next Comp in TN...2 weeks



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Sup guys ? 

It looks like _*Madvette Madness*_ is in 2 weeks in Murfreesboro TN

it is a 1X single point sanctioned event...

anybody gonna maybe be there ? weather permitting , of course...

I'm gonna be there almost for sure... hope to _hear_ ya' there :laugh:

if you need any more info on it ...just ask...I have the flyer here...

later guys

Christian


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Being a 1x event, there may not be many people who are willing to drive far to make it. Murfreesboro is about 1.5 hours from me.
I may try to make it, but I’ve been really trying to watch my $$$.


FWIW, I’m having a GTG (check the signature) on April 17th. You’re more than welcome to come out, man. The more, the merrier.

-	Erin


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

cool man.... yeah ...I know the murfreesboro comps can be small... I've only been to Two...and they were both in the winter...and they were both very small...
I'm sure I'll get to see a big comp at some point this summer...
I just wanted to put this out there ...so if someone IS there... that I realize they are a DIYMA person... you know ?

the last Murfreesboro comp ...there was a guy outta Al who supposedly has a Killer SQ setup...but he took off early and I didnt get to ask for a listen... he is a multi time world champ or something like that.

see you guys later !


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Christian, I won't be there but you go and represent dude! Team Diyma is official now...

What class will your truck be in?


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I'll be in the Crown Vic... I've just started on my truck...it will be a month or more to finish it...(who am I kidding ...probably way more ....but hopefully stage one will be done in a month or so (meaning it will be driveable again ...lol)

I'll prob do the SQL _stock class_ i think ...and RTA...(whatever class they put me in...hehe ) I'm just hoping to improve my score from last time ...where i've done quite a bit of tweaking.... (fingers crossed)


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll be there! 

We're gonna hook up this weekend and tweak the Vic to get the response a little more flat and stage more centered. Hopefully we can raise your score a few points.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Where are you guys in Tennessee?

I may be pretty close. There's a whole lot of folks from the Huntsville area who compete in MECA, too.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

The fellow you was referring to was Kirk Proffitt. He has one of the best sounding cars in the world. He has dominated the street class for years now. This year he has moved to either master or extreme class thank goodness. I will be at madvette hopefully, with the new equipment competing in the street class. Anytime you see Kirk at a show just ask and he will demo his car for you. He is a stand up fella. See y'all there.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

HiVi Guy said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> We're gonna hook up this weekend and tweak the Vic to get the response a little more flat and stage more centered. Hopefully we can raise your score a few points.


yeah...we'll tweak something out of it ... Im pretty sure i had the bass set too high last go around also (even though I had it turned down from MY normal listening ...I guess it wasnt far enough ....:blush: ) .... My baseline scores shouldnt be hard to beat...(as I had no equalization going on...it was truly just a test for baseline install I guess ) Saturday test and tune ...yeah !

BikinPunk...I'm an hour north of murfreesboro...I think HiVi is in murfreesboro (or somewhere thereabouts)....and sqhhr is an hour or 2 East or Murfreesboro... None of us is in that _closer to AL _direction ...

Yeah SQHHR... that name sounds familiar... I think he's in the _master class_ now...and he was in an Acura (light blue or grey or silver) everyone raved about how good it sounds...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm about 1.5hr from Metro Nashville, depending on how fast I drive. 


Yea, you guys must be talking about Kirk's car. That thing is the bees knees. 

I may see you guys that weekend. Just depends on the money situation. :/


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in Crossville. Its roughly 2 hrs east of Nashville.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, you Tennessee folks are popping up like crazy! 


You know that I expect you all to make it to the gtg in April, right?


----------



## Xclusive (Dec 13, 2009)

Do you have more specific info like times, etc. Im in Antioch and would like to make it out as well.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweet. I am so excited to see all of these TN folks! And AL too. I am indeed in Murfreesboro. Kirk's car is a light blue Acura, he was at the Sound Off two weeks ago, which he won I believe, not that there that many people to beat. Most competitors around here are into SPL. He scored a 92 or 93 a month ago at MadVettes. I wonder what his secret is. 

I cannot what to play with Smaart v.6 this weekend! 

Jason


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Sup Xclusive...good to see the TN boys finding this info.

Yeah HiVi...I'm just excited to dive deeper into tuning my system...see you Sat.

_*MECA*_

mad Scientists on Wheels 
_*MADVETTE MADNESS Feb 27, 2010 *_

Lanes trains and Automobiles
450 Butler Drive
Murfreesbore TN 37127

*Regristration and Cliniques at 10AM ....Judging at 11:30 AM*

SQ -----7 classes
Install --4 classes
RTA freq out
Sound Pressure ---15 classes
Drive By SPL parade---5 classes
extra passes $5

MORE 2010 EVENTS :
3/27
4/11
5/1 MV Spring nats
6/5
7/17
8/14 MV Finals


See Ya'll there Next Sat !!! what is everyone gonna be in ?
I'll be in the Crown Vic in my Sig.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I wont make this one but I plan to go to some events when it gets warmer.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll have most of my new stuff in for the show. Dang backorder.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry I had to scoot so quick from the Murf. show. The car was on that day. At Freeze Fest I just couldn't get it to warm up. Really. (Andy will be shocked) It never was 'on'. Apparently no one else was either though. I was trying to get some points in early. Feb and March my son has baseball games every Saturday and Sunday. I'll be back in April.

The car would still qualify for Street Mod. as it was at the two shows but could go back to Street in about 5 minutes. I am in the Extreme Class. I hope by the end of the season it will actually be an Extreme car.

Blue? Really, it looks blue? Offically it is 'anthracite'. Dark grey.

Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk, just curious... what changed in your install to make you in the extreme class?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Nothing, yet.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You keeping this one close to your chest?

I'm just curious, but understand that some prefer to keep things secret, so understand if you're not wanting to share.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I have been playing with a couple things since last October and kicking around a couple more ideas. Truthfully, I am not sure what is going to change. Its all trial and error.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Sorry I had to scoot so quick from the Murf. show. The car was on that day. At Freeze Fest I just couldn't get it to warm up. Really. (Andy will be shocked) It never was 'on'. Apparently no one else was either though. I was trying to get some points in early. Feb and March my son has baseball games every Saturday and Sunday. I'll be back in April.
> 
> The car would still qualify for Street Mod. as it was at the two shows but could go back to Street in about 5 minutes. I am in the Extreme Class. I hope by the end of the season it will actually be an Extreme car.
> 
> ...


HI Kirk ...thanks for responding to this thread and giving us an update as to your comp schedule.... I for one ...will be keeping my eye out for you in April and beyond...and look fwd to meeting you, and possibly hearing what has been described as _"one of the best sounding cars in the World"_ ...

christian


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

only a few more days...and the weather is looking decent (supposed to be mid 40's and no snow...and hopefully any rain will hold off till later that eve)...

Jason (HiViguy ) and myself fooled with my system for 6 or more hours on Saturday...it was very fun ... definately learned a little... and I think we improved my sound settings .... and learned to navigate my HU a little better... and got to play with some different RTA softwares...and different test tracks.... 

We'll see the true results this weekend.... See if we made the proper adjustments and corrections that Dave (who judged it last month) suggested I needed to make... 
I know we couldnt address all the imperfections... and some of them are install related (and i have to see if changing them would effect my classification) but we made some tuning corrections that should bring the scores up a little.... and we got a better grip and understanding of RTA (than I had last time I had the car measured)...so hopefully I will be able to improve That score (hopefully even more dramatically than the SQ subjective score)

even though I was told i did decent for a first timer ...my scores seemed to be low imo... my Jan scores were as follows...in the stock class...
SQL was a 54 /100 
and RTA was a 26 / ?? 

please understand ...I'd never done this before... so the jan comp was a TRUE baseline test for my install... not for tuning... In Both SQ and RTA...I had the graphic EQ set to FLAT...simple as that... I had the T/A set to what I thought was a correct setting .... But now have come to realize that it was Not set as good as it could be (thanks to jason ...and alot of testing on my own ... it is NOW definately better than it was before)

when I was given 2 minutes to dial in a straighter RTA line...I didnt know what to do ...so I did NOTHING...and just took the score it gave me ... a 26... NOW I know SOME things to do to dial in a straighter line (let alone that Jason and I think we have a starting point for RTA that will already exceed what the last reading was) ...only time will tell (THIS WEEKEND ! )

I know to some of you guys who have been in this for years ... this is probably funny sounding ... a couple rookies getting excited about simple basic tuning... but it is such a learning experience for me... Im having a ton of fun trying to figure out all this cool stuff... and trying to learn and understand what All of the seasoned veterans at this Forum ...already know.

Thanks Again to everyone , for all their help ! See you Saturday !

We'll be reppin' TEAM DIYMA !


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Heck, I get excited over this hobby a lot. I hate working on my car, though. Very odd. 

You are not using your RTA setting for your judged SQL setting are you? 
I’ve never competed RTA, but if I understand correctly, it’s based on volume level + flat line response? 
The last thing you want to be listening to is a flat response. Keep in mind that trueRTA is c-weighted. I’m not sure what is used to judge for RTA. Maybe it’s an audio control unit? I believe that those are probably c-weighted as well, but not 100% sure. If they are, then you're okay. However, if they aren't, then you are trying to get a flat line with 2 differently weighted curves.
Kirk or someone else would have to answer that. I just wanted to throw that out there, just in case. 


FYI: A-weighting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Edit: If you need any help I'd be glad to lend a hand sometime. I've got garage space available or would be willing to come up your way if needed. I'm always down for some car audio shenanigans. 
If you need any help over the phone, feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll give you my #.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Heck, I get excited over this hobby a lot. I hate working on my car, though. Very odd.
> 
> You are not using your RTA setting for your judged SQL setting are you?
> I’ve never competed RTA, but if I understand correctly, it’s based on volume level + flat line response?
> ...



Thanks man ... NO ...two different settings for RTA and SQ... (although the first go around ...in Jan... they *were* the same ...baseline baseline baseline... now I'm tweaking each individually....SQ according to Daves scores and reccomendations on my scoresheet from jan.... And RTA ...I'm just going in trying to use my 2 minutes to get that line as flat and even as possible... when the EQ was set flat...I had more bass than mids or highs... and was missing some readings between the mids and highs (probably where there is a passive crossover setting)... but we now think we can manipulate thos areas a little to achieve better balance overall... 

Saturday will be the _tell all_... either we done did good .... OR ...next time we know to do whatever is _opposite_ to our instincts...LOL

Thanks Again for the info. !

Steve (the guy who runs the Murf comps (Him and dave seem to be in charge) said he would Clinique me on RTA this time too...if i get there early enough...so I have THAT going for me... I WILL be there early...hehe

also... i probably wont compete in RTA all the time ... I'm just doing it now , cause it seems to be a way to learn how to manipulate the tuning of the system... it doesnt seem like a class that alot of people compete in...(but for my learning curve...it seems like a good thing to be learning right now)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

cool.

I thought this comp was next weekend. Not this coming weekend. No way I'm making it up. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> cool.
> 
> I thought this comp was next weekend. Not this coming weekend. No way I'm making it up.
> 
> Good luck to you.



**** ! YOU'RE RIGHT !...it's the 27th ! 10 days away !!!

my Bad ...I got too excited !...I'd have been there all by myself....trying to get Bowling patrons to come out and listen to my stereo ...LOL ROFL 


Oh **** ...I just need to settle down ....hehehe

glad you brought that up ... thanks again


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LMAO!!!

Well, now you have more time.

Again, my door is always open (so to speak) if you need any help. I've got experience with quite a few RTA programs. Not a 'pro' by any means, but I've toyed with it enough to understand it from a hobbyist perspective pretty well. Not to say that it's overly complicated, though.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Well, now you have more time.
> 
> Again, my door is always open (so to speak) if you need any help. I've got experience with quite a few RTA programs. Not a 'pro' by any means, but I've toyed with it enough to understand it from a hobbyist perspective pretty well. Not to say that it's overly complicated, though.


thanks ... yeah , we are currently looking for both an RTA mic and an SPL meter(pick-up or mic or whatever it is) hoping to find a great deal on some good quality used ones (jason doesnt trust the quality of his Mic we used last weekend)...or try to get a great deal on some medium quality new ones ...(either way ...I'd like to get them both for 100 or less ) ... and I'd like to have an SPL meter ...just to have ...being that we've dedicated an old laptop to all this car and Bike tuning and stuff ...we might as well... just get the equipment ...and have the whole package ... being that we each have another build gonna be happening soon too...


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

I admire your enthusiasm Christian! Keep up the excitement. Hopefully it will rub off on the others. Go Team DIYMA!


...On a personal note I've finally got a fully-functioning active setup in the Highlander. Nothing looks pretty right now but it is at least functional and sounding oh-so sweet. Old-school Aura FTMFW! And the Eclipse is a breeze to work with; very nice headunit. I need to decide if I'm going to build tweeter pods off my A-pillars for proper alignment (the right way), or just surface mount them using the supplied angle mounts (the quick way). If I do it the "quick way" I'll be in Stock class (provided I also mount my amps and subs on top of my cargo floor). If I do it the "right way", I'll be in Street class and I can also flush mount my amps and subs in a false floor. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

This is great. I may come out next week just to hear some cars and meet a few of you guys. I'm actually only a couple miles away from Madvette and headed over there in the fall to listen to a Esotar setup in a Scion. 

I plan to jump into these comps. hopefully by mid-summer. I already have my speakers (Morel ADMW9, Elate 5.25, Supremo Piccolo) and my H/U (Pioneer P01). I am going to pick up the car they are going in this weekend (02' Maxima) and will probably be getting JL HD amps and AE IB15's to round everything out once funds are together.

Hopefully I will see you guys there. It would be nice if people listed names and cars they were in if they are comfortable so we can know when we see each other. Otherwise we are asking, "Are you XXs/nXX on DIYMA?"

I'm John Pionke and I will either be in a ratty old burgandy '89 Nissan Hardbody or in my new *to me* black '02 Nissan Maxima. Hopefully I can make it out and meet some of you guys.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bikinpunk = Erin

Might see you guys there.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Velozity ...what's an FTMFW ? not familiar with that term (or is it an amp or something ? )


pionkej... I'll be in the vic in my sig. ....

...keepin an eye out for the rest of you guys...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmm, good thing someone posted this up. I'll probably be spectating, I'll be in a maroon Titan with an 82nd ABN DIV unit patch on the rear glass , maybe wearing a Beyma Hat.. If I can get a chance to hear a few cars, I'd appreciate it..


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

ExtremeAcres said:


> Velozity ...what's an FTMFW ? not familiar with that term (or is it an amp or something ? )
> 
> 
> pionkej... I'll be in the vic in my sig. ....
> ...


FTMFW=For Tha Mutha F*ckin Win=I like it a lot 

Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Tennessee folks blowin' up!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I debated this a bit, but since Murfs-boro is only about 1.5 hours from me, and this event is on Saturday instead of Sunday (I hate being out of town on Sunday and having to work the next day), I'll be there.

Not sure if I'll compete or not, but I'll definately be there.

Of you guys who plan to attend, who all has an ipod capable headunit? Helps me if I don't have to burn a bunch of CDs to listen to in your car.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Very cool Erin !.... Dont know if my HU is ipod capable (cause i have no ipod ...lol)..it's a CDA-9887 ....i still dont know what it is( or is not) capable of ... hehe

I know it has bluetooth...and i was going to try and sync it to my phone ...but found out I needed another BT part for the HU or something like that...maybe someday once ive figured out all this other important stuff first...hehe...

also sqHHR talked about being there... Im guessin he's in an HHR :smart:


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

There's not much the 9887 not capable of. I used one for my stock setup. You need a cable for the ipod. 
Ill be there in a silver hhr for street class all my stuff has came in now just gotta install let Eubanks tune it. Oh yeah I'm Gabriel


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

sqhhr said:


> There's not much the 9887 not capable of. I used one for my stock setup. You need a cable for the ipod.
> Ill be there in a silver hhr for street class all my stuff has came in now just gotta install let Eubanks tune it. Oh yeah I'm Gabriel


Eubanks Who? Is that you big Guy?


----------



## trueblue (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be there spectating, unless I have to work.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

pionkej.....I am in Murfreesboro too. Your Maxima sounds like it is going to be nice!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

HiVi Guy said:


> pionkej.....I am in Murfreesboro too. Your Maxima sounds like it is going to be nice!


I know the gear will be nice, hopefully my speaker placement and tuning is wise and well thought out so it sounds as nice as it can. I'm just looking forward to getting rid of my 20 year old pickup truck as my daily driver (upgraded stereo in the future or not)!

Are you going to be at the comp. next Saturday? If so, give me car to look for or something and I'll make sure I look for you. Looking forward to meeting alot of the locals now and Erin coming up from AL.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree John....

it's lookin like it's going to be quite a gathering ... the last 2 winter comps I went to had a smaller crowd ...and they were 80% SPL (maybe only 2 to 4 SQ cars there)... Now it's lookin like we could have a few more SQ setups for sure... which will be more _creations_ to hear and learn from 

... (or learn what NOT to do ....LOL ) cause you just never know ....hehe ....I might think my **** sounds good ...and some seasoned veteran listening to it would make faces like they're drinking sour milk ...ROFL (I hope that's not the case though) :laugh:

I've been listening and fine tuning for the past 2 days (a couple hours each day) I'm just going through CD's and seeing what sounds good (good quality recordings) But i want to accumualate a variety of bands and sounds...but all with good quality mixing and recording ... I'm finding a few that I like ... i'll probably do this all week...

I'm just having so much fun with this new system 

i also need to find out about class classifications... My door trim panels are stoopid restrictive (It's blocking more than 50% of the speaker face)... and I'd like to trim them back to open the speakerface to the cabin...but dont know if I need to be moving up any classes...so i need to find out what's allowed in _Stock_...

see ya'll next saturday !


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Velozity said:


> I admire your enthusiasm Christian! Keep up the excitement. Hopefully it will rub off on the others. Go Team DIYMA!
> 
> 
> ...On a personal note I've finally got a fully-functioning active setup in the Highlander. Nothing looks pretty right now but it is at least functional and sounding oh-so sweet. Old-school Aura FTMFW! And the Eclipse is a breeze to work with; very nice headunit. I need to decide if I'm going to build tweeter pods off my A-pillars for proper alignment (the right way), or just surface mount them using the supplied angle mounts (the quick way). If I do it the "quick way" I'll be in Stock class (provided I also mount my amps and subs on top of my cargo floor). If I do it the "right way", I'll be in Street class and I can also flush mount my amps and subs in a false floor. Decisions, decisions...


_opinion from a novice_... dont know how many systems you might have done (being that you are all active, Im guessing you have some experience) but from my perspective ...as a novice... I would do BOTH... set up your system "The Quick Way" for the stock class now and get competing right away... call THAt your _baseline_ setup ....THEN ...this Summer or Over the Winter ...You can take your system to "The Right Way" and move up a class..... The way I see it ...you would learn more about your car and the system this way... and what you learn in the stock setup ...might help when setting up your more complex SQ install... That's just how I look at it (but if you've done a ton of systems ...and know exactly what you're doing or want to do ... than you might just dive in deep and skip the stock setup ...

just a thought...


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if I'll be there next week or not. It sounds like it might be a pretty good turnout so it might be worth the trip to meet some of you guys.

As for who I am, mdbayler = Mike Bayler. I drive a red Ford Ranger extended cab with Alabama license plate VELO. I am competing in the Street class.



ExtremeAcres said:


> i also need to find out about class classifications... My door trim panels are stoopid restrictive (It's blocking more than 50% of the speaker face)... and I'd like to trim them back to open the speakerface to the cabin...but dont know if I need to be moving up any classes...so i need to find out what's allowed in _Stock_...


Step away from the door panel with that butcher knife if you want to stay in Stock, Street, or Modified Street. Here is the applicable rule in from the Stock class in the MECA rulebook. It is not waived until you get to the Modified class (and them's some big dogs ).

I) All speakers (except for subwoofer(s) and 1 pair of tweeters less than 2” in diameter) will be placed in stock locations as originally provided from the manufacturer without making any alterations and will not hinder the vehicle’s operation or visual appearance. Tweeters may be mounted on door panels, dash, or A-pillars with basic hardware, but no tweeter pods or build-outs are permitted. *Door panels may not be modified in any way. *Venting speakers outside the vehicle is not permitted.​


ExtremeAcres said:


> _opinion from a novice_... dont know how many systems you might have done (being that you are all active, Im guessing you have some experience) but from my perspective ...as a novice... I would do BOTH... set up your system "The Quick Way" for the stock class now and get competing right away... call THAt your _baseline_ setup ....THEN ...this Summer or Over the Winter ...You can take your system to "The Right Way" and move up a class..... The way I see it ...you would learn more about your car and the system this way... and what you learn in the stock setup ...might help when setting up your more complex SQ install... That's just how I look at it (but if you've done a ton of systems ...and know exactly what you're doing or want to do ... than you might just dive in deep and skip the stock setup ...


The only issue with changing classes in the middle of the season is that you are invited to Finals based on getting 40 points in a particular class. If you want to end up in Street or Modified Street at the end of the season, your Stock points that you get early in the season won't count toward Finals qualification. You also need to have 40 points in each of the contests (SQ, Install, RTA) that you want to compete in at Finals. :worried: Just wanted to make sure you guys were aware of this.


Mike.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Mike... I was afraid of that .... does it say anything about removing the panel all together ? LOL 

**** man ...Now i have to throw THIS car out and get a different one !...LOL ....NOT... I'll do the best I can with what I got (it sounds good to me ...I just think it would sound better without the speaker being blocked and the reverberation probably going on in there)

If I really felt I needed to improve the sound more by panel trimming...i guess i could always look into getting another set of trim panels (thanks god there are a ton of these old fords crashed throughout the country(relentless cops ...lol)...LOL....in fact mine had already come with some mismatched interior pieces (my cop was a chain smoker apparently...and he burned up the **** out of this interior ...ROFL)...I've hidden them as im learning to vinyl wrap interior peices...hehehe...

Btw ...ThAnks for the info about changing classes mid season too...( i thought there might be something like that going on ...hence when i worded my suggestion to him ..I mentioned winter as a 2nd option to make the changes)(that makes much more sense...hehe...except for those guys who work on their cars outside ...opposed to in a garage ...then i guess winter vs summer has different meanings)

HEY MIKE ...I also remember you went to freeze fest (or were gonna) and the Blizzard of 010 hit ...DiD you go ? how'd you fare ? score good ? I look fwd to meeting you this year sometime and getting a listen of your truck !

I'm keeping my eye out for a RED Ford Ranger Ext cab !

later mike


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mike, I was going to give you a call soon and ask if you were going to come out.

Hope you can make it. If I find out for sure I won't be staying in Nashville to ride with some BMX buddies, I may be able to offer you a ride up there.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> I'm just having so much fun with this new system



^^That's what it's all about right thar! 

You guys have fun this weekend! I think I'm going to debut the Highlander in 2 weeks at the MDA show in Roanoke, VA. I'm still playing with tweeter placement. That will ultimately decide how they're mounted and which class I wind up in.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I am putting the RX7 up for sale this week and getting a vehicle just for SQ. I am glad to see all of these folks in the TN/AL area. Hopefully we will have a good attendance this week. I can't wait to start my new build....in fact, I might measure my ES01 Gold tweeters right now, just to play with something.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

lol...now THAT's dedication and foreplanning ! :thumbsup:

dont get a Crown Vic....the trim panels are STOOPID restrictive 

:laugh:


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm ready for this show. I've just got the tweeters left to mount. They wont be pretty Saturday but they will be in.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This thread from the ‘Team DIYma’ subforum might go unnoticed by some, so I started a new one here with the appropriate info in the title:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-feb-27th-sat-murfreesboro-tn.html#post968483


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Erin, you should be on the team. Even if you don't compete we have a level for non-competing supporters called "enthusiast". You seem like a natural fit. Email me...


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm thinking about something like an E30 or E34 BMW. Or Mk2 Jetta.

I would like to see Christian gain a few points. Maybe our test and tune session will pay off. 

Christian, TrueRTA has a preset calibration for the EMC8000 mic. It's a plug and play deal. Calibrating it ourselves would not hurt, just to see how close TrueRTA is. We measured on A and C weighting also. 

I hate when I have a great looking line on 1/3 and then change to 1/24, which looks like crap. Oh well, an Audison bit one will take care of that. 

Jason


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ fwiw the preset calibration isn't a guaranteed calibration file. The mics all very from specimen to specimen. 

Quite honestly, the cal file you use from trueRTA's preloaded choices may even make your mic's response worse.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Which is why I said that it would not hurt to calibrate it ourselves as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I caught that. Just curious how you guys are going to calibrate it yourselves. You got some good cal methods? Hookabruthaup!


----------



## PaulD (Nov 16, 2006)

ExtremeAcres said:


> I know to some of you guys who have been in this for years ... this is probably funny sounding ... a couple rookies getting excited about simple basic tuning... but it is such a learning experience for me... Im having a ton of fun trying to figure out all this cool stuff... and trying to learn and understand what All of the seasoned veterans at this Forum ...already know.!


This is when it's the most fun, when you are learning and changing stuff. When you have your car totally dialed in and pretty much know what score your going to get from a certain judge, it's easy to get stale.


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

HiVi Guy said:


> Oh well, an Audison bit one will take care of that.


Maybe the peaks, but not the deep valleys. If it's just plain missing, there's no amount of EQ that will bring it back. Acoustics are funny that way. Trust me, I know.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Do any of you run a Bitone in your car? I'm interested in using one for my future build, just want to take a look at it before I drop the coin on one..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yea, I do.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

What HU do you use with it, if you don't me asking and what kind of setup is in your car?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You can see my build log here, if you really want to get into it… the most recent version of the build starts with this post:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/799533-post1041.html

I must warn you, though, it’s a terribly long thread and my car has been through 5 revisions at least so far. Hopefully it’s done. 


The gear I have in my car right now is:
Pioneer z110bt headunit
Scanspeak 18w midbasses, 12m midrange, and hertz ml280 tweeters
JL HD amps all around
Bitone.1 processor
Acoustic Elegance IB15 subwoofers


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

okay, I'll take a look at the install, (long process still on page 17)


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> You can see my build log here, if you really want to get into it… the most recent version of the build starts with this post:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/799533-post1041.html
> 
> I must warn you, though, it’s a terribly long thread and my car has been through 5 revisions at least so far. Hopefully it’s done.
> ...


OK...Now i see where all Your Posts come from .... your build Log ! ...LOL Damn !... I just saw post #1014 or some crazy **** like that in one thread ... On dial up here... I saw the Phone wire that comes out of the computer ...Start to smoke at the thought of trying to actually open and read some of it ....cause Im sure it's got pics etc...

I really am Intrigued now though ...to hear your setup (well, you'r 5th or 6 th setup in this car , right ? hehe ) it's got to be so cool too ...for you to be able to look back and reference something if you need to ...cause you have documented so much of it ...

I did catch a glimpse of a Pic of an A pillar with a mid and a tweet(or mid tweet and a tweet)... and it looked very cool !


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

mdbayler said:


> Maybe the peaks, but not the deep valleys. If it's just plain missing, there's no amount of EQ that will bring it back. Acoustics are funny that way. Trust me, I know.


awe maaaan :worried: ... I think I might have 1 (or maybe even 2 ) deep valleys :surprised:... Steve from MECA said that he thought it was where a passive crossover was maybe... (and it sure enough ...it was at the freq where the passives roll off...like 3200hz I think) I was hoping that I could fix/manipulate something to correct it (_without_ going active...Im too scared and too much of a noob for that ..dont trust myself not to blow something up)

but now I'm losing hope....I guess I'm just gonna have one of those systems...with a deep valley or two ...  

Hey ... I still have my HU power that Im not using (everything is powered from the amp right now) what would be the possibliity (or results) of adding another set of tweets...(and running them off the HU power) to possibly play the frequencies that are missing ? is this a possibility ...or am I a Noob livin in fantasy land ?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

why are you scared to go active? You already have the headunit processing to do it with the 9887.

Shoot, you could be setup in an hour and on your way to better tunes.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> why are you scared to go active? You already have the headunit processing to do it with the 9887.
> 
> Shoot, you could be setup in an hour and on your way to better tunes.



Im scared cause i dont know all the variables yet... i still get hP and LP filters mixed up ...lol... I definately dont know what would be a safe setting to replace the passive setting... so Id be scared to Blow up the tweeter ...and they costed me more than I ever paid for speakers before ...so Im just being a girl about it :blush:...lol...

I'd probably go there in time ...when I was armed with lots more knowlegde... 

See here's another fear.... even if i let someone Experienced ...set my **** up active (and safe) ...I'm scared that someday i might **** up those settings by accident ...and in turn ...blow up something expensive...hehe.... i'm still not sure , what happens to my HU settings when the battery is disconnected or stuff like that too... ( I think the last time I unhooked everything...I lost settings on my HU (just dont know if I lost ALL or only _Some_ settings ) 

I'm just an overcautious noob in general , i guess...hehe


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the only thing you have to really worry about is your tweeters blowing, and that's if the settings get jacked up and you don't realize it before you're able to turn the volume down. 

High Pass = allows anything higher than that point to pass
Low Pass = allows anything lower than that point to pass
Easy peazy. 


We can talk Saturday. Going active isn’t hard. It’s crossovers. You’re doing the same thing with passives. The hard part is tuning and learning how to adjust the crossovers to get the best sound you can. But, even still, you don’t have to sweat blowing tweeters unless your headunit just goes on the fritz. Moral: you’ll be fine. Don’t sweat not having passives.


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I had the 9887. If you need help setting it up Saturday ill be glad to help out. Active is a lot better IMO than passive. You have more tuning options. 
On a side note. I got my new tweeters in today. Wow they sound amazing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

What time do you guys plan on leaving out of there? Dark?
Not sure how long this thing will run that day.
Also, does anyone know if there’s an electrical cord outlet I can tape into?

If you guys think you’ll get some use out of it, I can try to remember to bring my laptop RTA setup if you’d like. May even bring my oscope, too. Just let me know. 

And, just in case it comes up, here’s some info on the equal loudness curve…
Equal-loudness contour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't be scared to active. It will be a live saver if you are going to compete (makes life easier when it comes to tuning a car).

BTW, if you don't tinker with your setup, how are you supposed to improve? So feel free to tinker, just make sure you write down your settings before you do (Ask Zenner about my experience @ a show up in WV with my P1R, while doing a tuning session before being judged)..


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

Writing down your settings is a good idea. It gives u a backup if u don't like the way something sounds. You are able to go back to a previous setting.
Tinkering is one of the best parts of trying something different. Its how we learn. Trial and error. Fair warning there is usually more error tho.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you want to be extra safe, you can buy a capacitor and put it in line with your tweeters’ positive terminal. Many people have these installed in line with each of their tweeters just to be ‘safe’. 

You can use this link below to figure out the value of capacitor you need based on the resistance of your drivers and the crossover frequency you want.
Basic Crossover Calculators and Impedance stabilization circuit calculator.

For example, I said you have a 4 ohm impedance for both drivers and a crossover point of 2000hz and calculated the value capacitor you need for a first order (6dB slope) crossover. It tells me you need a capacitor value of 19uF (micro-farad). Here’s the link for one from radio shack near that value:
22µF 35V Axial-Lead Electrolytic Capacitor - RadioShack.com

That’s a 22uF cap, which should protect you up to around 1.8khz at least. That’s lower than where you’ll cross them so it won’t have much of an effect at all on the sound (if at all) and it’s still high enough to protect the tweeter. These have tolerances on them, but for the sake of this use, it’s a good idea. And for only $2. :thumbsup:


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh man Christian! I didn't realize you are passive. Dude, listen to what Erin and the others are telling you. Seriously. You so much remind me of myself 3 years ago. I had a kick-ass (to me) passive setup in my 350Z but I was using a head unit (CDA-9835) that was active capable. I had the same concerns as you and I posed the question to the guys on ECA (EliteCarAudio.com, damn I miss it...) and was convinced to take the active plunge. I haven't looked back since. It was such an eye-opening experience and I have so much more fun with this hobby/sport. It's like the first time you jumped into the deep end after learning to swim. You feel like there's so much more you can do and explore without being limited by the bottom of the pool. Expect your SQL score of 54 to improve at least 10 points by running the controls yourself. There is a financial impact to going active because you'll need separate amplifier channels for each speaker, but if you've got that covered then you're golden! If you're this excited over a passive system then you'll be uncontrollable once you join the dark side...


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> What time do you guys plan on leaving out of there? Dark?
> Not sure how long this thing will run that day.
> Also, does anyone know if there’s an electrical cord outlet I can tape into?
> 
> ...


the last 2 shows there ended at 4:30 or so ... it was cold and there werent alot of cars there though (like 18 cars maybe)

there is a building ...but i didnt notice or look for outlets... the scoring table is set up at the corner of the bldg... I was planning on parking NOT NEAR to there.... cause of feeling bass bleeding into the car...hehe (from SPL measurements and stuff... at the last event there Kirk was parked kind of out there...and I just thought he was a spectator... till I was in car...and felt someone elses bass come through loud and clear and penetrate my song...LOL ( it was like an audio groping ...haha )

Idk what an o-scope is... but I'll have my lappy also and it has a cig lighter power inverter if that would help any...with a few programs on it (but idk which ones...Jason (HiViGuy) put them on there last week when we played with my setup...I think one is true RTA...but I forget the others...

also ...I think there's a bar and resteraunt maybe in the bowling alley... so if some of you guys hadnt had enough by 4 or 5 ... a beer and dinner could be had over some audio bench racing ... (last event me and Jason ended up out in the parking lot for an hour after everyone was gone... we should have had a beer and watched hotties bowling  )

anyways ...see ya'll there


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

k. I’ll email some of the guys to see if they know. I’m bring my power supply and a couple extension cords just in case. Would save me from wasting gas. 

I’ll bring all my audio gear anyway, too. 

I’ll probably wind up bringing snacks and food so I can save money. But, I’m down to stay as long as most of you are. I just hope the weather is decent. I can stand the cold, so long as it doesn’t rain. If I wake up and it’s raining, my butt is going back to bed. LOL.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> If you want to be extra safe, you can buy a capacitor and put it in line with your tweeters’ positive terminal. Many people have these installed in line with each of their tweeters just to be ‘safe’.
> 
> You can use this link below to figure out the value of capacitor you need based on the resistance of your drivers and the crossover frequency you want.
> Basic Crossover Calculators and Impedance stabilization circuit calculator.
> ...



DUDE ! That's what I like .... That back up safety net !

OK...here's what Im gonna Do (BTW ...I cant tell you all how appreciative I am that ya'll are chiming in trying to unpussify me ...hehe)

Velozity ...i think my Amp (PDX-5 ) has 4 ch plus one...so it will work... I have it bridged right now ...and THAT wouldnt work..


What I'm going to do ..is pick all your brains this Saturday ...and I'll take accurate notes... and between this Event and next ...I will go active ...

I'm going to do this Event passive ...and get scored ... I still SHOUDl be seeing an improvement over that 54 ...casue T/A is way more correct now (I had it all effed up the first time)... and I have SOME EQ tuning now (where as everything was FLAT EQ baseline the first time )

THEN... However Much the scores go up from this event to the next ...will truly be Just that variable of active vs passive ... (where as right now there's T/A and No EQ vs EQ'd variables that i'm trying to have measured in the judging ).... Does that make sense ?

To go active ...I have to run new speaker wire to do the 4 seperat channel thing... and I'd have to take of the trim panels ...which are only meant to come off as rarely as possible... (So I definately cant go active before this Comp)

but i will be ALL ears and taking notes... and be willing to go Active by the next event... 
jason has already told me I should be going active too... but he understands how I dont want to toast these (still relatively new...probably barely broken in ) speakers...


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I hear ya on the rain ...

ALSO ..TO ANYONE WHO HASNT BEEN TO THIS NEW EVENT SITE YET...

It a brand new construction (the building , the parking lots, everything ) the 2 events i've been to there...had lots of dirt and clay everywhere on the ground... you can almost avoid most of it .... but it will get You !!!!

If You are like me ...and Like your floors... bring yourself some towels or winter mats ...or whatever... just fair warning ...


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I know what you mean. I'm really having to control myself from over doing my new stuff. They haven't been broke in good yet so I hafta refrain a little and Its driving me nuts. But it will be tuned before Saturday so if any wanna listen its always open.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

It looks like it is going to be sunny and 46 on Sat. (with no rain on either side making the odds good of no rain). 

For the people coming in from outside of Murfreesboro, there are TONS of places to eat, drink, and talk. We house the second largest college in the state (behind UT-Knoxville) and there is a mall one exit down and another huge shopping center two exits down. Plus the event is hosted at a bowling alley that has billiards and beer (I have never been there though so I can't vouch for it). 

I'm not sure if I will be out there long enough to go out to eat, but will gladly give recommendations to interested parties. I'm excited to meet some of you guys and hear your setups (especially yours bikin since I haven't had the chance to hear IB subs yet and am planning on going that route with my next build).

Lastly, people are talking about hanging around late, but what time are you getting there. I saw registration is around 10:00 or so, but I have never been to one of these and didn't know people tend to get there earlier.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

pionkej said:


> Lastly, people are talking about hanging around late, but what time are you getting there. I saw registration is around 10:00 or so, but I have never been to one of these and didn't know people tend to get there earlier.



all i can tell about ...is the dec and jan events... they were small and cold...but ... a few people showed up at 10 (noobs like myself...or guys that were doing some tweaking to their vehicles) the Guys running the event were setting up all their stuff..

But from what I was told...the regulars (the guys who it's not a big deal for them anymore... OR ...some SPL guys dont want to wear out their batteries...so their just there for their Burp ...you know )...usually just roll in at 12 when the actual judging and formal parts of the event start...
I'm shooting for 10... to make sure I dont miss any free listens ...hehe


----------



## sqhhr (Mar 11, 2008)

I will probably be there around 930ish. I work nights so ill be driving to the show after work. I gotta swing by house and get wife and daughter, then ill be there. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

mdbayler said:


> Maybe the peaks, but not the deep valleys. If it's just plain missing, there's no amount of EQ that will bring it back. Acoustics are funny that way. Trust me, I know.


When Christian and I worked on his car, I discovered that it was a bit more difficult than tuning home systems, which is what I am used to working on. I like a challenge though. 

Thanks for the links and good advice in this thread. I am learning a lot from you guys.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Talked to Mike earlier and I think we'll both probably be there around 10-10:30.
I hope I can leave here around 8-8:30 Saturday morning. 

I'm hoping Jason (ImjustJason here) can make it out, too. 
Should be a nice turnout.


----------



## HiVi Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ fwiw the preset calibration isn't a guaranteed calibration file. The mics all very from specimen to specimen.
> 
> Quite honestly, the cal file you use from trueRTA's preloaded choices may even make your mic's response worse.


I read that on the TrueRTA website. I though I could just follow the steps in the mic calibrating utility. I guess not. 

I found a few articles on mic calibration, I am going to try it anways.

Forgive my ignorance; I am new to _serious_ mobile audio.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like it’ll be sunny but cooooooold on Saturday. I’m wearing long johns… on the outside of my clothes. 

10 Day Weather Forecast for Nashville, TN - weather.com


----------



## mdbayler (Apr 8, 2008)

ExtremeAcres said:


> awe maaaan :worried: ... I think I might have 1 (or maybe even 2 ) deep valleys :surprised:... Steve from MECA said that he thought it was where a passive crossover was maybe... (and it sure enough ...it was at the freq where the passives roll off...like 3200hz I think) I was hoping that I could fix/manipulate something to correct it (_without_ going active...Im too scared and too much of a noob for that ..dont trust myself not to blow something up)
> 
> but now I'm losing hope....I guess I'm just gonna have one of those systems...with a deep valley or two ...


If it's an issue with the passive crossovers you could change your passive crossovers to use different crossover points. You could replace the inductors and capacitors in the crossover with the right values for your desired freqency (or totally roll your own).

Like I said earlier, you can't EQ out a deep valley, but if it is caused by crossovers that is definitely fixable.



ExtremeAcres said:


> Hey ... I still have my HU power that Im not using (everything is powered from the amp right now) what would be the possibliity (or results) of adding another set of tweets...(and running them off the HU power) to possibly play the frequencies that are missing ? is this a possibility ...or am I a Noob livin in fantasy land ?


You can add a second set of tweeters but I think that will bump you all the way up to Modified. Only one set of tweeters is allowed in Stock, Street, and Modified Street if I read the rules correctly.


Mike.


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> Looks like it’ll be sunny but cooooooold on Saturday. I’m wearing long johns… on the outside of my clothes.
> 
> 10 Day Weather Forecast for Nashville, TN - weather.com




Pic of Bikinpunk


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

mdbayler said:


> If it's an issue with the passive crossovers you could change your passive crossovers to use different crossover points. You could replace the inductors and capacitors in the crossover with the right values for your desired freqency (or totally roll your own).
> 
> Like I said earlier, you can't EQ out a deep valley, but if it is caused by crossovers that is definitely fixable.
> 
> ...


thanks man ...I think im sold on using an inline capacitor as a back up safety net .... but going active ... that's gonna be my March project


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

ExtremeAcres said:


> Pic of Bikinpunk


I just hope I don't fall over.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

ExtremeAcres said:


> thanks man ...I think im sold on using an inline capacitor as a back up safety net .... but going active ... that's gonna be my March project


I can't remember from all the introductions, but if you live in Murfreesboro, I wouldn't mind helping in your change to active. 

Also, if you want to be safe when you go active, start with the passive crossover points on your comps and work from there. Since you have heard your setup passive, match your mids to your current volume level once active and then match your tweets to your mids. You should be safe then on both sides of the coin and not blow anything up.

EDIT: Some comp sets try and cross the tweeters on their passives way low (I know the Pioneer PRS setup does) and if you raise the tweeter crossover point (not sure how high your mids can play cleanly), the more power you can run to them. This is just an option as you tinker as you can usually get a bit more output from the same comps if you run them active, plus the crossover uses power converted to heat that doesn't even go to the speakers, you gain that too when going active.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Congrats on your score Erin. You made me proud!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, Dave. I appreciate it!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You Tennessee guys, I’m having a GTG in 2 weeks from Saturday. If you’d like to come, please do. It should be a great time. Details are here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/73665-north-alabama-gtg-april-17th-2010-a-2.html

Add your name to the list. 

Hope to see all you guys there!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I would LOVE to be able to make it out there. My main goal this season is to make it to Finals so I get the chance to meet some of you guys and hear your cars. I need to recruit some more team members on this next show so I'm not out here on my own! I'm missing out on all the fun...!
-Todd


----------

